# Basswood Topper



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

This little guy is carved from a 1 1/2" x 8" basswood block. Painted with craft acrylics thinned to a "wash" and then finished with polycrylic. Not sure if he should go on a hiking stick or into a flower basket.

Thanks for looking.

Mark


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Great job! Just don't turn your back on him!


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

He looks great, love your carvings, sure he will be a nice addition wherever he gets placed.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Myself, I'd go for a garden sentinel.

I think its time for you to get some bigger hunks of wood, and start making more sculptural stuff. I know that might not be the easiest thing to do. A local fine woodworking shop, Johnson's Workbench has basswood up to 4 x 4 x 18. I found a box elder that was ripped apart during the winter, but don't know who the empty property owner is.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Great looking job!!!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

You do good work on thos little guys!


----------

